

Ask HN:  Best Developer Tools? - fapi1974

I’m writing a blog post about the best developer tools available at various points in the app lifecycle – everything from design to build to market and monetize.  I put together a survey, which you can access here:<p>https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/CVMDYQW<p>Or you can just upvote and discuss as appropriate in comments.  I'll collate the results and share here.
======
fapi1974
Cross-platform app development

~~~
fapi1974
Appcelerator

------
fapi1974
Lifetime Value (LTV) Analysis

~~~
fapi1974
Kissmetrics

------
fapi1974
Cross-platform game engine

~~~
fapi1974
Yo Yo Games

------
fapi1974
Social Game Platform

~~~
fapi1974
Papaya

------
fapi1974
3rd Party Tracking

~~~
fapi1974
HasOffers

------
fapi1974
Mobile Ad Network

~~~
fapi1974
Sponsorpay

------
fapi1974
Appstore SEO

~~~
fapi1974
Appstore Rankings

------
fapi1974
App Testing

~~~
fapi1974
Android Emulator

------
fapi1974
Wireframing

~~~
fapi1974
Wireframe Sketcher

